# Braised beef ribs



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok...I've been told I'm going to cook dinner for my family next week. Only problem is it's beef ribs, which I've only tried once, let alone cooked.

On top of that, out of 4 people (myself included) one doesn't like onion, and 3 don't like wine unless it's a sweet dessert wine.

I've shown them all several recipes, which they've shot down cause they're too 'spicy' (I love peppers, and to experiment :bounce: ) 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a nice, 'old fashioned'  rib dinner?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If your talking beef shortribs, I got this recipe from school that unfortunatly includes both but they can be optional. 

Use a big braising pan for this.
Dredge in flour and season the ribs, brown in the pan and set aside. Strain out some of the excess oil. Add say 500g for 1lb of shortribs, of mirepoix (carrots, onions or leeks, and celery) with a clove of garlic. Deglaze with red wine and cook out the alochole (this is optional but I love wine in this). Add the shortribs back, add beef stock to cover roughly half way, season, add lots of rosemary and thyme, bring to a simmer and braise over low heat or in a 375F oven for, if your shortribs are about an inch thick, 1.5hrs. 
Once you can cut the ribs with a fork, remove the ribs and strain the sauce. Reduce the sauce down a slight and skim the surface of the excess oil. 

This is so stick to your bones food. I just have it with regular steamed jasmin rice and green beans on the side.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My husband's family is just like that! This one can't have wine, that one can't eat pepper or garlic, another one can't have acid foods like tomatoes.... It was touchy coming up with a tasty recipe for Jewish style beef brisket. Since that's similar to your short ribs recipe (we call beef short ribs "flanken"), here's what I did. I used lots of mushrooms and thick-sliced onions and celery (no carrots, but you could) and herbs. I layered them below and atop the meat. I used beef stock/broth as the liquid and cooked it slowly. In fact, I put it all together the day before and let it marinate in the fridge in the veggies and broth. It has plenty of flavor, and those who actually like salt and pepper  can add it at the table. Yours will have even better flavor because you're going to brown the meat; I don't brown the brisket for this dish, but most braised meats and poultry are browned before braising. You could serve a horseradish sauce on the side for a little heat.

Let us know how it comes out! This is a very simple dish to make. Once you can do this, you can do pot roast, fricassees, etc.


----------

